# Gunnison Valley women



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Hey all,
Let’s get together and boat. Women particularly but looking for new boating partners.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

My girlfriend and I are in Durango. I'd love to do the Gunnison Gorge, I'd be into putting something together. What to you paddle?


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

A mini max but my frame was stolen recently ugh need to work on another one


----------

